# Pope Francis loves opera



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

New York's Cardinal Edward Egan revealed shortly after the papal election that the new pontiff has a penchant for opera. Cardinal Egan described the new Bishop of Rome as a 'wonderful man', before revealing his passion for the genre.

"I sent him a couple of Metropolitan Opera recordings," he said. "He's a great follower of our opera here in New York and I always say, 'When are you going to come and stay with me? We'll see something in New York.' He's a wonderful gentleman."

No doubt his mastery of languages helps in his understanding of the greatest operatic works. He may be the first non-European Pope in more than 1200 years, but His Holiness speaks French, Italian, English and German, as well as his native Spanish.

Pope Francis revealed in a recent interview, "I love Wagner. I like to listen to him, but not all the time. The performance of Wagner’s Ring by Furtwängler at La Scala in Milan in 1950 is for me the best. But also the Parsifal by Knappertsbusch in 1962."

In the same interview, the Pope used a riddle from Puccini's Turandot to illustrate his vision of Christian hope, and used Wagner's Parsifal as a metaphor to describe the church. He also revealed favorite composers: Mozart, Beethoven, and Bach.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Alrighty then, the Pope likes opera / classical. Without "the Pope" element, its just another person who likes classical, so....
Should this be in the politics and religion category, where those who care for what the Pope is and does or doesn't like are more likely to be?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Alrighty then, the Pope likes opera / classical. Without "the Pope" element, its just another person who likes classical, so....
> Should this be in the politics and religion category, where those who care for what the Pope is and does or doesn't like are more likely to be?


See, now this is exactly why you're going to hell.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couchie said:


> See, now this is exactly why you're going to hell.


... in a hand basket, with plenty of good and interesting company, I bet, which probably will include a high church official or two


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

PetrB said:


> ... in a hand basket, with plenty of good and interesting company, I bet, which probably will include a high church official or two


I'm coming too, PetrB, save me a good seat!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

See? Popes are cool.........


----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

I knew he was classy.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

There once was a Pope that I liked the look-of...but he wasn't around long enough unfortunately, for us ever to get to know what he liked! Conspiracy theories sprang-up following his untimely demise.....









His papacy began on August 26th & ended on the 28th September. I was really sad at his very sudden death, he'd looked so approachable, genial..... & healthy?!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A least there's no reason for me to sadly shake my head when reading this, unlike when I read some time ago that Prime Minister David 'Call Me Dave' Cameron readily admitted that he - and I quote - 'likes listening to Coldplay on my iPod'.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

This will wreak his standing in the USA.

There is a former president who is a big opera fan. Of course he never admitted it. In an interview he stated he spent most of time listening to country and western.

The last president we had that was openly a real classical fan was Jimmy Carter. Since then every U. S. President has been evasive about this.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> I'm coming too, PetrB, save me a good seat!


Madame! Nothing against you, but regarding your desire as stated, call me selfish but I hope you are the one saving me a seat... but which ever the one of us gets there first, _you've got an agreed upon deal_.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

arpeggio said:


> The last president we had that was openly a real classical fan was Jimmy Carter. Since then every U. S. President has been evasive about this.


I knew there was a reason I've always liked ol' Jimmy.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Good for him. A man in his position should have appreciation for the noble things in the arts. I'd love to hear his thoughts on Parsifal.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

That's nice to know. I'm Catholic but am actually very eclectic spiritually, being particularly interested in Jewish spirituality. And, seeing that this isn't a religion forum, that's all I'll say on that topic.

It is good to hear that the Pope loves opera and especially that he used a _Turandot_ analogy in a theological explanation. Very interesting! It's like St. Patrick using the clover in his explanations -- but for the fact that he was using something common, something everyone already knew. Which brings me to my main point: I find it just a bit sad that the Pope's enthusiasm should be considered newsworthy. Deep down I cherish a hope that, someday soon, opera will more prevalent in modern culture and loving opera be considered something "normal" people do.


----------



## AegnorWildcat (Sep 4, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Alrighty then, the Pope likes opera / classical. Without "the Pope" element, its just another person who likes classical, so....
> Should this be in the politics and religion category, where those who care for what the Pope is and does or doesn't like are more likely to be?


But there is still that "Pope" element. Whether you are Catholic or not, the Pope has quite a bit of influence around the world. That he is a fan of opera would be interesting to many who love opera, whether Catholic or not.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd be just as chuffed if the chap next door was an Opera fan....I'm more than a bit underwhelmed, quite honestly!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Personally, I'm interested that he is. There are some who believe that once you embrace Christianity, you should renounce all worldliness, including the arts. Personally, I think that's ridiculous; the arts speak to the human condition. Maybe this news will encourage his admirers to follow his open and inquiring spirit. And maybe I'll dust off my copy of Turandot.

(And, of course, if he hasn't already, I hope he discovers Bruckner.)


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd hope not... that Christ might wish us to renounce worldliness. The world is too splendid a place for that. If God is love, we are meant to embrace joyful ness in Creation & in creativity.
To love, is to need to share one's joy with others.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

JCarmel said:


> I'd hope not... that Christ might wish us to renounce worldliness. The world is too splendid a place for that. If God is love, we are meant to embrace joyful ness in Creation & in creativity.
> To love, is to need to share one's joy with others.


Yeah, I don't see Jesus retiring from the world. He wept, he laughed, he was passionate, he went to weddings and accepted dinner invitations - in other words, he had a pretty healthy human experience.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

It is nice to know that Francis would probably not be so indifferent in this concert as Ratzinger. I am not catholic, but I am a Christian and I have a much better feeling with Francis than with the previous pope.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

I bet I know which his favourite is...


Hint: Its by Messiaen.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Christians can and should be involved in the arts. Pope Francis is right on target here.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, it's progress from the 1700's when opera was banned in Rome by papal decree.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

It seems that some form of music has been an integral part of many religions' practices and traditions over the centuries. I think music is probably one of the most fundamental means of human expression.


----------

